# Good but some what cheap LED 1080p monitor?



## D@rekills4 (May 29, 2015)

Hey guys, haven't been here for a long time.

Can you guys suggest me a good 1080p LED monitor for my desktop which is somewhat cheap?

I am currently running a simple 1280 × 1024 monitor and it's getting quite annoying at this point.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 29, 2015)

Just bought Dell S2240L and it works good as long as you don't have problems with a glossy panel


----------



## The Incinerator (May 30, 2015)

Get the HP 22/24/25/27 fi/xi series of monitors. Excellent in all the areas over any monitor in the market right now.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 30, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Just bought Dell S2240L and it works good as long as you don't have problems with a glossy panel



Hmmmm. I don't really want a glossy panel since there is way too much sun light in my room LOL.





The Incinerator said:


> Get the HP 22/24/25/27 fi/xi series of monitors. Excellent in all the areas over any monitor in the market right now.





Do they have a glossy panel? I want a little glossy, not completely. I wouldn't see anything considering how much sun light enters in my room.


Any other suggestions guys? Like anything apart from HP?
Are 2K monitors cheap? Like somewhat around 10K?



At the same time, should I keep my old 1280 × 1024 monitor for a dual monitor setup?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Hmmmm. I don't really want a glossy panel since there is way too much sun light in my room LOL.
> Do they have a glossy panel? I want a little glossy, not completely. I wouldn't see anything considering how much sun light enters in my room.
> Any other suggestions guys? Like anything apart from HP?
> Are 2K monitors cheap? Like somewhat around 10K?
> At the same time, should I keep my old 1280 × 1024 monitor for a dual monitor setup?



AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS -9000.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the HP 22/24/25/27 fi/xi series of monitors. Excellent in all the areas over any monitor in the market right now.



yup check out these they are the latest in the race.....


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 30, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> yup check out these they are the latest in the race.....



Yeah, I am already thinking about those, but before I go there I just want to ask regarding 2K monitors.
Can I get a cheap one for around 10K?
I thought it would be a better and long term investment since 1080p may become out dated any time soon?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 30, 2015)

2K at those prices not possible at the moment. Yes the HPs are glossy but then glossy bring about the best in color contrast and dynamics but light will kill em all.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> 2K at those prices not possible at the moment. Yes the HPs are glossy but then glossy bring about the best in color contrast and dynamics but light will kill em all.



Hmmmm. There is a lot of sunlight in my room. Even dark curtains aren't helping. Sunlight comes in from two sides.

Is there any good monitor that can counter that?

Okay, forget about 2K, although I would like to know how much would 2K cost.

One more question, what is the meaning of LED and LCD backlit?



EDIT: 
Is this one any good?

BenQ GL2450HM 24 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Price in India - Buy BenQ GL2450HM 24 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor online at Flipkart.com

I didn't find the HP ones you people suggested that much appealing.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Hmmmm. There is a lot of sunlight in my room. Even dark curtains aren't helping. Sunlight comes in from two sides.
> 
> Is there any good monitor that can counter that?
> 
> ...



if u are okey with TN panel....


----------



## quicky008 (May 31, 2015)

Do Dell and HP offer decent after-sales service for their monitors?I've been contemplating buying a new 1080p monitor for myself as well and these newer IPS panels from Dell and HP(eg s2240l and 22FI) have really intrigued me-however as a long time Samsung user,i'm somewhat hesitant to make the switch to any other brand as i hardly have any experience with their after-sales service(but my overall experience with Samsung's A.s.s. has been really satisfactory).So will there be any potential risk in opting for a dell or hp monitor as far as service is concerned?


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> if u are okey with TN panel....



What would be different in them from IPS and PLS panels?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 31, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Hmmmm. There is a lot of sunlight in my room. Even dark curtains aren't helping. Sunlight comes in from two sides.
> 
> Is there any good monitor that can counter that?
> 
> ...



When they say LED panel / LCD panel slap them,since all are LCD panels but the lighting source is either a light-emitting diodes (LEDs) or An electroluminescent panel (ELP) or cold cathode fluorescent lamps (CCFLs) or hot cathode fluorescent lamps (HCFLs).


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 31, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> When they say LED panel / LCD panel slap them,since all are LCD panels but the lighting source is either a light-emitting diodes (LEDs) or An electroluminescent panel (ELP) or cold cathode fluorescent lamps (CCFLs) or hot cathode fluorescent lamps (HCFLs).



So I should go with LCD backlit LED right?

The main purpose of why I am buying this monitor would be gaming, what response time would you suggest?

Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Price in India - Buy Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor online at Flipkart.com

↑ This seems good according to me. I have seen it at a friend's place but would 7 MS response time be good? Seems to be a lot for gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

The reason I am into that Dell laptop is that it has full glass on the front and has very less side side edges (I don't know what is it called, I hope you guys get what I am saying. )

And also it is a little bit glossy. I want a monitor like that but will a response time lower than 5 MS. 

Thank you for all your help so far.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> So I should go with LCD backlit LED right?
> 
> The main purpose of why I am buying this monitor would be gaming, what response time would you suggest?
> 
> ...


let me give u a warning ahead, s2240l is glossy as hell, buy only if u dnt have a direct light source in front of monitor......


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> let me give u a warning ahead, s2240l is glossy as hell, buy only if u dnt have a direct light source in front of monitor......



Yeah, but I want a little bit glossy at least not nothing. It will look like an LCD.
Please can you guys tell me glossy laptops but with low response times?
Cause looking at monitors through my old monitor doesn't show me their glossiness LOL.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 1, 2015)

If you want fast response time you have to buy TN LCD panels. IPS panels generally are all a bit slow but not enough that will hamper your gaming. Check the response time if some Samsung monitors and TN panels from Benq....


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> If you want fast response time you have to buy TN LCD panels. IPS panels generally are all a bit slow but not enough that will hamper your gaming. Check the response time if some Samsung monitors and TN panels from Benq....



But I feel that TN panels doesn't give out that much colour. 
They look a bit dull, just like LCD displays. 

Aren't there any IPS panel models with 5 ms response time with a glossy surface?


----------



## hitesh (Jun 1, 2015)

I would STRONGLY advice you against buying an S2240l. This guy is very very glossy. Its basically a mirror, half of the time I'm watching myself. 

Whereas that Benq GH model has a little inferior display, but it has very low gloss. I compared these 2 in the shop and got attracted towards Dell mainly due to gloss. I seriously regret my decision


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 2, 2015)

hitesh said:


> I would STRONGLY advice you against buying an S2240l. This guy is very very glossy. Its basically a mirror, half of the time I'm watching myself.
> 
> Whereas that Benq GH model has a little inferior display, but it has very low gloss. I compared these 2 in the shop and got attracted towards Dell mainly due to gloss. I seriously regret my decision



Actually I decided on that. Yesterday there was so much sun light in my room that even my current old monitor which has anti-glare was not able to hold up against the sunlight with all my curtains closed. So I just dropped the idea of anti-glare monitors.

The reason I was picking glossy monitors was because the anti-glare ones have a matte finish which cause a little bit colour loss.

Please suggest me good anti-glare monitors guys.


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 5, 2015)

your answer is samsung ls24e390, its around 12.5k, theres also a 22 inch version i think..4ms response time, brilliant colour reproduction and rgb colour range, no pixel persistance...its newly released, while some lg and dell monitors will have better reviews because they were released earlier, iam pretty sure this monitor tears all of them a new one
Now in cons, the only cons this has is, no vesa mounting holes, so forget mounting this on wallls or a vesa bracket, and no hdmi cable with the box and 1 hdmi port, but that can be easily fixed by buying a hdmi and 1 hdmi is more than enough for any average user

- - - Updated - - -

pls panels are basically just samsung's version of ips panel, samsung claims their pls panels are brighter and save more energy than ips panels...it has all the goodness of ips and more


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 6, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> your answer is samsung ls24e390, its around 12.5k, theres also a 22 inch version i think..4ms response time, brilliant colour reproduction and rgb colour range, no pixel persistance...its newly released, while some lg and dell monitors will have better reviews because they were released earlier, iam pretty sure this monitor tears all of them a new one
> Now in cons, the only cons this has is, no vesa mounting holes, so forget mounting this on wallls or a vesa bracket, and no hdmi cable with the box and 1 hdmi port, but that can be easily fixed by buying a hdmi and 1 hdmi is more than enough for any average user
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Do you know how much does the 22" inch version of this samsung monitor cost?


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 6, 2015)

8,837.00 on ebay


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 6, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> your answer is samsung ls24e390, its around 12.5k, theres also a 22 inch version i think..4ms response time, brilliant colour reproduction and rgb colour range, no pixel persistance...its newly released, while some lg and dell monitors will have better reviews because they were released earlier, iam pretty sure this monitor tears all of them a new one
> Now in cons, the only cons this has is, no vesa mounting holes, so forget mounting this on wallls or a vesa bracket, and no hdmi cable with the box and 1 hdmi port, but that can be easily fixed by buying a hdmi and 1 hdmi is more than enough for any average user
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...





I will give it a thought.
Apart from that, how is this one?

BenQ VZ2350HM Flicker Free LED Monitor | BenQ Global


EDIT:
Their site says the response time is:
"Response Time(Tr+Tf) typ. 	14ms, 5ms (GtG)"

What does that mean?
Will the 14ms affect my gaming performance?
I don't think I can do competitive gaming at 14 ms, I will be lagging like crazy.


EDIT2:
Wow, the Samsung one is good too.
Samsung S27D390H vs BenQ VZ2350HM which one should I get?


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 6, 2015)

the benq one has lesser colour gamut than the samsung one and also higher response time..i would go with samsung  
also in samsung, there are two models, e390 and d390, i called samsung they have discountinued the d390 models because the stands were too wobbly and users reported instability as you will see in the reviews, the e390 is an upgrade over d390..by retaining all the same brilliant picture quality, lesser response time 4ms and better stand  
response time will matter in gaming, something called as pixel persistence is lessened due to faster response (in short, lower response time is better)
heres a video for explaining it *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqgKQgzX7Sg


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 6, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> the benq one has lesser colour gamut than the samsung one and also higher response time..i would go with samsung
> also in samsung, there are two models, e390 and d390, i called samsung they have discountinued the d390 models because the stands were too wobbly and users reported instability as you will see in the reviews, the e390 is an upgrade over d390..by retaining all the same brilliant picture quality, lesser response time 4ms and better stand
> response time will matter in gaming, something called as pixel persistence is lessened due to faster response (in short, lower response time is better)
> heres a video for explaining it *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqgKQgzX7Sg




Can you send me a link?
You suggested the LS24E390 and I was unable to find that.
I found the S27D390H which has been discontinued.

So as per your post, I found the S27E390H which is good but way too costly. Rs. 23000.
My budget is Rs. 10000 to Rs. 13000.


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 6, 2015)

its a rather new model so you will only find in it limited shops
heres the 22 inch Samsung LS22E390HS XL 22" LED Monitor With Hdmi 3 YRS Onsite Warranty | eBay

24 inch Samsung LS24E390HL XL 24" LED Monitor With Hdmi 3 YRS Onsite Warranty | eBay (this fits your budget perfectly)

27 inch Samsung LS27E390HS XL 27" LED Monitor With Hdmi 3yrs Onsite Warranty | eBay (its 19.5k btw not 23k)


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 6, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> its a rather new model so you will only find in it limited shops
> heres the 22 inch Samsung LS22E390HS XL 22" LED Monitor With Hdmi 3 YRS Onsite Warranty | eBay
> 
> 24 inch Samsung LS24E390HL XL 24" LED Monitor With Hdmi 3 YRS Onsite Warranty | eBay (this fits your budget perfectly)
> ...




Wow, thank you for your fast response.
But on the Samsung site the 24 inch one says it has a glossy panel.
Does it have a anti-glare coating? I cannot afford to have a glossy panel there is too much sun my room.
During the day from 10:00 there's the normal sun light. It flares up my room. Till 16:00.
And after 16:30 the sun moves in such a angle that the light bounces off a nearby solar pan, then from the tiny gap between my curtains and window into the mirror and from there exactly on my monitor.
It's so ****ing annoying!

Anyways, back to the point, does it have a glossy panel?


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 6, 2015)

it does have a glossy black panel but it also has a good anti glare coating, i have the same issue with my room


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 6, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> it does have a glossy black panel but it also has a good anti glare coating, i have the same issue with my room



Wish I could get a live demo of this monitor, I guess I will look around and ask it shops.
Any other ideas?


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 6, 2015)

ill post a video review later, but i guess call up a few samsung showrooms near you


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 6, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> ill post a video review later, but i guess call up a few samsung showrooms near you



That's the problem, there aren't any. I will have to call local showrooms who sell all electronics.

Really? You will go that far so as to provide a complete video review? :O


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 12, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> ill post a video review later, but i guess call up a few samsung showrooms near you



Where did you disappear?


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 12, 2015)

oh sorry, i was on a trek for a few days..iam back now, will post pics by the end of day


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 13, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> oh sorry, i was on a trek for a few days..iam back now, will post pics by the end of day




Ahhh, I see. Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## shadem99 (Jun 15, 2015)

sorry about the delay, ive used it for a week now, no issues whatso ever, screen is brilliant, game mode is very sexy and high contrast when playing a game, brightness is so high that you have to turn it down a bit


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 16, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> View attachment 15537
> sorry about the delay, ive used it for a week now, no issues whatso ever, screen is brilliant, game mode is very sexy and high contrast when playing a game, brightness is so high that you have to turn it down a bit



Thanks for the review, I will definitely buy it.
It seems I cannot view your uploaded pic for some reason. Can you upload it to some other image hosting website please?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 16, 2015)

shadem99 said:


> View attachment 15537
> sorry about the delay, ive used it for a week now, no issues whatso ever, screen is brilliant, game mode is very sexy and high contrast when playing a game, brightness is so high that you have to turn it down a bit




So I finally have decided to buy the Samsung LS24E390HL but for some reason there is no cash on delivery option available.
Any idea why?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 8, 2015)

Can i have the picture of the E390 ? I am really worried about the glossiness. My room has 2 windows on either side and my PC is right between them


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 30, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can i have the picture of the E390 ? I am really worried about the glossiness. My room has 2 windows on either side and my PC is right between them



Same for my room.
But it is not at all glossy, it is perfect.


----------

